# Any DJ's on here?



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

As per the title really. 

I'm really into my Dance/house type music, used to play the drums, but have been having urges to try my hands at mixing of late. 

Anybody done it in clubs or anything as a hobby?


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

yes had a few gos mate, top buzz, 

To mix you need to be able to beat match 

For me its about gauging the atmosphere, 

and knowing what tunes to play, lining them up

and also letting them play !


----------



## Jim_964 (Jan 25, 2009)

I stopped DJ'ing when I moved to Leeds but I had been mixing for 12 years, started as a hobby and ended up playing in clubs and bars around Brighton. If you want to start playing out it can be really hard work contacting promoters and hassling them to be given a chance but once you get a foot in the door there is nothing quite like it.

I used to come home from sitting behind a desk all day and just mix a few records, it was always a good way to kick back and de-stress so even if you just want to do this as a hobby I would say go for it, though be warned, shopping for new music is highly addictive!!


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Pre recession bars in Manchester would pay £50 plus free drinks for someone to spin some tunes, I dont know what the rate would be now...I agree that most of that money would be spent on new records !


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2012)

My bro DJ's i quite a few big name clubs in Edinburgh and Fife in Scotland. He's been doing it for about 8years. I've now got my second set of Stanton turntables after going out of the scene for 2 years. I suppose I'm getting more serious and hope to join my bro in a back to back later this year and see where it takes us. He plays mostly electro/funky/dirty/techy house and some 90's old skool dance in a certain club on Saturdays fortnightly. I'm into 90's dance and uplifting/progressive trance. I love still being a 'bedroom dj' at the moment but actually just re-done our spare room into a chill out/studio room with my set up of cdj's/turntables. I love DJ'ing and now trying out Soundcloud if you've heard of it? It's fab for uploading your mixes


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

aaronfife said:


> My bro DJ's i quite a few big name clubs in Edinburgh and Fife in Scotland. He's been doing it for about 8years. I've now got my second set of Stanton turntables after going out of the scene for 2 years. I suppose I'm getting more serious and hope to join my bro in a back to back later this year and see where it takes us. He plays mostly electro/funky/dirty/techy house and some 90's old skool dance in a certain club on Saturdays fortnightly. I'm into 90's dance and uplifting/progressive trance. I love still being a 'bedroom dj' at the moment but actually just re-done our spare room into a chill out/studio room with my set up of cdj's/turntables. I love DJ'ing and now trying out Soundcloud if you've heard of it? It's fab for uploading your mixes


You and your bros tunes sound good mate, got Technics 1210s, need to get back into it...slacker...bought a vinyl EP the other day from Eastern Bloc in town, will stick it on this evening ! Gotta get off this f....ing pc !


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Glad to hear there's a few, and don't just associate it with chav culture. 

I really wouldn't know where to begin though? I have to admit, its something that appeals to me in face value. I have no clue what hardware/software i would need, and when you mean shopping for new records, do you mean itunes? (this is my level of knowledge)


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

unless your using vinyl or CDJs . 

I used to do it as a hobby too (vinyl) , done a pub in glasgow one nihgt and it was great


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Chicks dig it !


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

alexj said:


> Chicks dig it !


Only if you play the crap they keep on requesting over and over and over and over......


----------



## Jim_964 (Jan 25, 2009)

edthedrummer said:


> Glad to hear there's a few, and don't just associate it with chav culture.
> 
> I really wouldn't know where to begin though? I have to admit, its something that appeals to me in face value. I have no clue what hardware/software i would need, and when you mean shopping for new records, do you mean itunes? (this is my level of knowledge)


If you decide to pursue this you have 2 choices, either CD's or vinyl.

If you go down the CD route it will be more expensive to get yourself started but you won't have to buy any new gear for a while. You could buy a cheap set of cd decks for less than a set of Technics 1210's but if you go down the CD route you really don't want to compromise on quality, it makes all the difference. Pioneer CDJ1000's are the only way to go in my opinion but they are expensive and I regret selling mine every day.

If you choose vinyl you again have 2 choices as there are 2 schools of thought.

1. You can buy a cheap set of decks, a mixer, and some records and start learning to beat match and build mixes. That would give you a chance to see if you like it and whether or not it's something you could get to grips with. Within a short space of time you will get frustrated with the decks you have and need to replace them with Technics 1210's.

2. You can go straight for the Technics 1210's and therefore only have to spend the money once however if you find you don't like it or you can't mix a salad you risk loosing more money when you come to sell the gear on (keep your original boxes!!)

The purists would always say you should learn to mix on vinyl and whilst I would tend agree, these days CD's are more commonly used in clubs and it is probably the best way to go. You have a lot more control, you don't have the same issues with the decks keeping a constant speed and ultimately they are much more flexible allowing you to be more creative with your mixes.

It is also much cheaper to buy digital music than vinyl and a hell of a lot easier to store. I had 2500 records in my collection, the money it cost me to buy them was many times that and they took up 6 sq ft of floor space. Digital music is so much cheaper and you have instant access to it instead of spending weeks, months, and in some cases years searching for that record that you really want in your collection!

If you do decide to learn to mix I'm sure you'll enjoy it, like detailing it's hard to stop once you get hooked!


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

The only time I played some cds, I had to nip to the loo and when I came back the cd player was jumping...I nearly got booed off, this guy came up that I recognised who put on gigs, and he said stick to vinyl so I did...its a totally different sound, much richer and people enjoy it more.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2012)

alexj said:


> The only time I played some cds, I had to nip to the loo and when I came back the cd player was jumping...I nearly got booed off, this guy came up that I recognised who put on gigs, and he said stick to vinyl so I did...its a totally different sound, much richer and people enjoy it more.


Couldn't agree more. It's a shame most clubs are going digital/cds but you when you dofind a DJ playing vinyl, nowadays it's full respect. I love the crackle of vinyl when playing it out loud or in a club, sounds so big and powerful. With vinyl, it's raw, natural and comes as it is and should be. I play more vinyl than cds in the house. I find it's harder to DJ with cds as you can't correct it the same with vinyl.


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Its like the difference between film and digital, much richer and more depth, a mate of mine plugged his mp3 player in one time and the tunes came out so tinny, cos they'd been so compressed !


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

andy monty said:


> Only if you play the crap they keep on requesting over and over and over and over......


They dig it more if you dont do requests !


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2012)

It will always be the same Alex. Some people prefer vinyl, some prefer cds. I personally believe digital side will take over because of the ease and quickness of both downloading and transporting. It's sad as I swear by vinyl because of it's original state and a DJ playing vinyl has to mix, unlike the new CDJ's that can pretty much do anything and everything these days which I tend to disagree. My brother on the other hand, has converted over into CDJ's but does prefer both.


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

If i do decide to give it a bash, then i would think i will go down the CDJ route, as said, its future-proof to a certain extent, it seems to be the norm these day's in clubs, and as previously mentioned, access to music is very easy! 

I'd be interested to know what different techniques (or what techniques in general) there are between vinyl and Digital.


----------



## Jim_964 (Jan 25, 2009)

edthedrummer said:


> I'd be interested to know what different techniques (or what techniques in general) there are between vinyl and Digital.


Vinyl might seem limiting but I've seen people do things with just 2 decks and a mixer that would blow your mind. The one thing that higher end CD decks give you is the ability to store loops and samples which open up a whole host of interesting possibilities when mixing. In either case the limit is your imagination and creativity.

There are plenty of tutorials up on the web giving hints and tips but to be honest I wouldn't bother for the moment. Once you learn your basic beat matching you are really best off just playing around and seeing what works for you and how you enjoy putting different tunes together. It's all about developing your own style and getting to grips with it.


----------

